# Gadsden County Friday 2/9/07



## littlered016 (Feb 13, 2007)

Killed an 11pt in Gadsden Co near Lake Talquin last friday.  15" inside spread.
Came in about 3:45 following doe.  I can email pictures if someone will help me post them.


----------



## hambone44 (Feb 13, 2007)

email them to seminole44@gmail.com

I'll post them for you


----------



## littlered016 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Pict sent*

I sent several of them to you.  Pick whichever ones you want.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## hambone44 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very Nice deer.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang! Lucky...


----------



## miller (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a good deer, congrats. He has some nice character!


----------



## SBG (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice deer Red!


----------



## Son (Feb 26, 2007)

*Gadsden*

I love those kind of racks, nice buck.


----------

